# Tai Chi Warmups or Exercises



## B'Dragon (May 5, 2009)

Question: When you are practicising your Tai chi do you some type of warm-ups or exercises before you actually do the Form(s)?

Lately, my routine is breathing exercises, some tai chi exercises and streaches then, practice my forms - 24 and 48 right now.

I find it can ad as much as 15 to 20 minutes to my exercise time. Any comments and/or suggestions?

Best Regards,

B'Dragon


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 5, 2009)

There are a lot of warm-ups you can do but of late I do 24 form as a warm-up for the long form. But per my sigung (teacher's teacher) the long form can be done as a warm-up, followed by 2 more rounds of the long form, that is about 1 hour. However the first time can be a bit faster. But he also had a Qigong set (Shi Er Duan Jin) 12 pieces of brocade he used as warm-up as well.

There is a nice set of warm-up exercises for 24 form in Liang Shouyu's book "Simplified Tai chi Chuan with Applications". It is very similar to what my first sifu used for warm-up.


----------



## fyn5000 (May 5, 2009)

We usually do a set of warm up exercises, some Qi Gong, then several rounds of the Peng Lu Ji An (the first part of the 8 Gates Drill).  After these warm ups are over we practice the Slow Set (the Dong Family long form).  After that it's work on parts of the Slow Set, do some drills, or practice the Family Fast Form.

The warm ups, Qi Gong, and Peng Lu Ji An adds about 15 minutes to 20 minutes to our practice time.  When I practice on my own I usually only do one round of the Peng Lu Ji An.

fyn


----------



## grydth (May 5, 2009)

We usually start with the 18 Form Tai Chi Qi Gong set. A very short form, such as Yang in 8, is also a relaxing start.


----------



## ggg214 (May 5, 2009)

altough i don't train taiji, i do have some soft exercises, which are more like Qi gong called red sand palm(zhu sha zhang).it usually takes 15 minutes.


----------



## B'Dragon (May 7, 2009)

Does anyone do Tai Chi Silk Reeling exercises as warm ups?


----------



## TaiChiTJ (May 9, 2009)

Master Huang Shen Shyan's five relaxing exercises:


----------



## Franzfri (May 10, 2009)

B'Dragon said:


> Does anyone do Tai Chi Silk Reeling exercises as warm ups?


 We do at Peter Kwok's Kung Fu in Emerson NJ.  I believe my sifu is an expert at it as he is the one always doing workshops on silk reeling at the convention for the Guang Ping Yang Association (the next one is in San Francisco June 19-21, 2009)  Lately though, we've been doing exercises that relate more closely to movements in the GPY long form.  My sifu has a silk reeling video and DVD.


----------



## B'Dragon (May 15, 2009)

Have started doing Silk Reeling exercises for warm ups. A very nice way to get started. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Phoenix44 (Jun 4, 2009)

I usually do qigong first, not really to "warm up" but to put my head in the right place.


----------



## Laoshi77 (Aug 5, 2009)

We always do stretches, Qigong and then Zhan Zhuang standing.
At a two hour class this will take one hour in total and then an hour for the Taiji.


----------

